# What bike is this?



## SlayerJ (Dec 24, 2021)

I have a bike with a RockShox dart 2 fork and some of the components upgraded. And it has a specialized bottle cage so is this bike a specialized or/and what type is it?


----------



## jannmayer (10 mo ago)

The frame looks a bit like my son's 2006 or so Specialized Rock Hopper, especially the flattened part on the end of the top tube. I think Truvativ cranks were also common on Specialized bikes of that era.


----------



## SlayerJ (Dec 24, 2021)

jannmayer said:


> The frame looks a bit like my son's 2006 or so Specialized Rock Hopper, especially the flattened part on the end of the top tube. I think Truvativ cranks were also common on Specialized bikes of that era.


Ok it does have truvativ cranks.


----------

